# editor on line



## radikal (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi, do anybody know anything about t-shirts editor on line,where to buy it.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

You may want to check out the system available at http://www.expertlogo.com/ to see if it's what you need.


----------



## radikal (Sep 25, 2006)

Thank you very much Rodney.
I contacted Chris and asked him for more information on the program.

We had previously contacted with US Screenprint because they had aquired the t-shirt editor made by Cyberworx, but it seems that they have dropped the project.

Thanks again


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> US Screenprint because they had aquired the t-shirt editor made by Cyberworx, but it seems that they have dropped the project.


Did they drop the "product", or just delay releasing it? Did they say if you could still get it from Cyberworx?


----------



## radikal (Sep 25, 2006)

They didnt say anything about delaying the project , they just said they dropped it.


----------



## alex63 (Mar 29, 2006)

Alfredo, I'm also in the market. checkout this thread http://www.t-shirtforums.com/site-reviews-design-reviews/t9658.html

or visit Embroidery Plus (918) 652-2117

Jim is a member on this forum and has been super helpful in answering all my questions.
Thanks, Alex


----------



## mikarama (Oct 13, 2011)

radikal said:


> Hi, do anybody know anything about t-shirts editor on line,where to buy it.



You can check Module de personnalisation Prestashop - Configurateur Visuel - Personnalisation, the leading design software for Prestashop.

Best regards


----------

